# Fingerless Hand Warmers



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

I've just finished making these for my daughter. She loves fingerless hand warmers and has a few pairs already. Here is the pattern for those who are interested. 

They are very easy and fast to make! Just make two rectangles as described below and make the seams on the sides leaving openings for the thumbs. 

Yarn used: Hobby Lobby I Love This Yarn Secrets ( medium worsted #4 (10ply)

Needles used: US #8 (5mm) straight needles

Gauge: 4.5 sts per 1 in stockinette stitch

Instructions:

Cast on 30 sts. Work in the lacy pattern as follows:

Row 1: k1(edge stitch), p1, *k2tog, yo, p2, rep from * to last 4 sts, k2tog, yo, p1, k1( edge stitch).

Row 2: work sts as they are presented (knit the sts that you purled in the previous row and purl the sts that you knitted in the previous row, purl all yarn over sts).

Row 3: k1, p1, *yo, skp, p2; rep from * to last 4 sts, yo, skp, p1, k1.

Row 4: as row 2.

Rep Rows 1-4 three more times, then work in the ribbing as follows:

Row 1: k1, p1, *k2, p2; rep from * to last 4 sts, k2, p1, k1.

Row 2: work sts as they are presented.

Rep rows 1 and 2 until the hand warmer measures 8 from the cast on row, then work in the lacy pattern described above for 8 rows.
Bind off all sts.

Starting at the edge that has 8 rows of the lacy stitch, sew 1.75 of the seam, then leave approx. 2 of the seam open for the thumb, then sew the rest of the seam to the end of the hand warmer.

Abbreviations:

approx - approximately
k- knit
p- purl
skp - slip 1 stitch, knit next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the stitch you have just knitted
st(s)- stitch(es)
tog- together
yo -yarn over

Have a great day! 

Elena


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

They are lovely. No wonder your daughter likes them. Love the colour. Thanks for pattern.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Very pretty and thank you for the pattern!


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

Luv these! I really like the lacy cuff. Thx so much for pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad you like them! I forgot to say that they are very stretchy as they are made in ribbing, and they fit both my daughter who is 15, and they fit me, too!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you- my girls will like these!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

They look sweet. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

thank you will sit and have a go this afternoon 
thanks again 
veram


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful! Lovely color!


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

Really cute and colorful! Love them! Thank you for the pattern


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Please tell me how you print off of this screen to get just the pattern... I -highlighted the pattern only and then hit CNTRL P and wanted to click on "selection"... but the system wouldn't let me... 4-5 pages were going to print-every message from all KPer's were going to print and I don't need that... I just wanted to print the pattern and the instructions--not even the pictures.

Help, please.... Jane, Memphis, Tn


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you. The minute I saw them I thought they would fit nicely because of the ribbing!!. Great idea!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So nice of you


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

What a lucky daughter. Very pretty. And thanks for the pattern, it's exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> Please tell me how you print off of this screen to get just the pattern... I -highlighted the pattern only and then hit CNTRL P and wanted to click on "selection"... but the system wouldn't let me... 4-5 pages were going to print-every message from all KPer's were going to print and I don't need that... I just wanted to print the pattern and the instructions--not even the pictures.
> 
> Help, please.... Jane, Memphis, Tn


It should say pages on the left then choose pages 1-2 and just those pages will print. I just did it.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

janeafennell said:


> Please tell me how you print off of this screen to get just the pattern... I -highlighted the pattern only and then hit CNTRL P and wanted to click on "selection"... but the system wouldn't let me... 4-5 pages were going to print-every message from all KPer's were going to print and I don't need that... I just wanted to print the pattern and the instructions--not even the pictures.
> 
> Help, please.... Jane, Memphis, Tn


Highlight what you want. The cnt+c, open a document in your word processor and cnt+p. Then save, make corrections and print. Many people just call this copy/paste. If you are having trouble, give me a shout and I'll try to explain better.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

These are awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

The lace trim is charming. Thanks for sharing your pattern! I hope you don't mind, but I saved your pattern to PDF, for those who want to easily download it.


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

Ladies:Thanks for the Pattern & the Download


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty, looks fast and easy; will give a try. Thanks for posting your pattern!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

They are beautiful! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. I have a few coworkers who constantly complain about cold hands.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hildegsrde (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes - I am making a start today. Just right for Xmas presents
Many thanks for the great pattern
Hilda


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

What a smart idea! Thanks for the beautiful pattern and thanks Mare for posting the PDF


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

very pretty hand/wrist warmers. thanks for the pattern, which i copied and pasted into a microsoft word document, along with the pictures (with no problem). this post came along just in time, as i need to make up a pair fairly quickly. They will be included in a gift box of other goodies being sent overseas (for Christmas) to a few of our female soldiers (U.S.A.)from one of the organizations to which i belong. We are told they like "girlie things" whenever they get the chance!

Jan


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Many thanks for the Patten,Made the first one last night,I would love to make a pair in Double knit year,I have some nice red yarn,And Hope 40 stitch and a smaller size needle would work.


----------



## nancyknitter (Apr 28, 2012)

Can't wait to get started on these. I know my Colorado granddaughter will love them.


----------



## nancyknitter (Apr 28, 2012)

To Knittingkitty: Would you mind posting the pattern for the darling white hat with the pink flower, again. It's such a sweet look & I can't find my printout. Thanks to all you knitters out there for your ideas that keep me busy.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I love the lacy edges and the color. Thank you.


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Lovely, thank you.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you! I'm going to start today.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you.

I bought the hat pattern in your avatar, and love it..will make these to match. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. I really love the lacy cuff!


----------



## eakeane (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you. Just what I was looking for. Thanks for sharing. They look great.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow! I like these. Thanks


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. They are the nicest ones I have seen. I will be making these for gifts.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Those are great, thanks so much. I recently discovered fingerless mitts are terrific for using a tablet if you have an app that involves drawing or writing with a finger or stylus. In the past, I had to avoid putting my wrist on the tablet or I'd end up making extra marks or turning pages with my wrist. If you wear a fingerless mitt, the tablet has no idea your wrist is resting there! Just today's unnecessary tip!

Anyway your design is really lovely.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

nancyknitter said:


> To Knittingkitty: Would you mind posting the pattern for the darling white hat with the pink flower, again. It's such a sweet look & I can't find my printout. Thanks to all you knitters out there for your ideas that keep me busy.


If you go to her Etsy shop, the hat pattern (among other great designs) can be purchased there. http://www.etsy.com/shop/handknitsbyElena


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. I can see some Christmas gifts coming up from my stash.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

This is by far the neatest pattern I've seen and I'm sure going to make some for Christmas. Course, I have several hats still to make and I'm not one of the fastest knitters. I don't know how much time it takes anybody to knit something but something always manages to interrupt what I've planned which is the pits! I'll get the hats done here shortly.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, thank you so much, Ladies!  I'm sorry I wasn't able to post earlier as I was not home. Just got back and read all your wonderful comments! Im very happy that you like the pattern and that you would like to use it . &#9786;
Mary Cardiff, I love the hand warmers that you made, thank you so much for posting the picture! I think the lacy pattern stands out even more when knitted in one color.
Mare, thank you so much for making the pdf download, it's very convenient! I will do it for my next free pattern.
Yanagi and Pilotskeemsmom, thank you for your help with printing! 
Javallas, thank you so much for posting the link to my shop.
Thank you again Everybody for your kind words and support! You are the best!
Best wishes and happy knitting! &#9786;
Elena


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern! Bookmarked. Will definitely make this as Christmas gifts.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful, lovely colors!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very pretty! The lace edging sets the set apart from more
tailored ones.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I need some of these myself, always cold at work lately and can't type with gloves on.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Great job, thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## kassnerluci (Apr 26, 2011)

really nice pattern. Thank u for sharing.


----------



## beachgramma (Aug 5, 2012)

To save to your computer, and you can send to the printer from where you have saved the pattern. I use Office Word then save to my documents.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi The pattern for mitts 

This second row is baffling me can someone explain it 

Row 2: work sts as they are presented (knit the sts that you purled in the previous row and purl the sts that you knitted in the previous row, purl all yarn over sts).


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

vera M said:


> Hi The pattern for mitts
> 
> This second row is baffling me can someone explain it
> 
> Row 2: work sts as they are presented (knit the sts that you purled in the previous row and purl the sts that you knitted in the previous row, purl all yarn over sts).


Vera,

A knit stitch on the right side ( in Row 1) is a purl looking stitch on the return row (in Row 2) and a purl stitch made in Row 1 looks like a knit on the return row (Row 2). So, when you knit Row 2, if a purl stitch is facing you, you need to purl it, if a knit stitch is facing you, you need to knit it. You also have to make yarn over sts in Row 1, you will need to purl them in Row 2. 
You can do google search on "how to knit stitches as they are presented or as they face you" for a video and more explanation. This is an important skill to learn, you will see it in other patterns, too. I hope this helps.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> It should say pages on the left then choose pages 1-2 and just those pages will print. I just did it.


Thanks for the help.. you know I have never seen that... never paid any attention to it... I changed the 1-6 to 1-2 and got the 2 pages printed... I got the pictures that I didn't care about, but so what....

I really appreciate your help.. jane


----------



## D'fly (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. The mitts are lovely.


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

janeafennell Try just as you did but tell it only page one and two.

Oftentimes I copy from Internet and paste just what I want in my Word or Works programs then print it from there and I can save it in my files if I want.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm knitting a very complicated intertwining cable for my BFF, and only have one almost done. I wish she'd seen this pattern first, as I could be done by now!! 
It's taking forever!!

I'm thinking that this pattern will make great Christmas gifts, once made.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> Thanks for the help.. you know I have never seen that... never paid any attention to it... I changed the 1-6 to 1-2 and got the 2 pages printed... I got the pictures that I didn't care about, but so what....
> 
> I really appreciate your help.. jane


this is going to take up a lot of space but here goes..Hit your CTRL + p buttons at the same time. a screen on top left pops up. where it says pages.....to.....(boxes where...are) go to second box,click on it and backspace to get rid of #,that leaves #1,LEAVE IT ALONE. Hit OK(on my pc Micro Soft Office One Note ) pops up,the page you want printed pops up,hit CTRL + p another page pops up& hit PRINT on bottom right. page prints out.........when done get out of that page and back get to original page. IF YOU WANT TO PRINT ON OTHER SIDE OF PAPER turn paper around with print on top and bottom of paper is now the top,put back on pile of paper ready to print again. to print next page repeat procedure,making sure that you clear second box and clear first box putting in the next page number (2,3,4,etc) doing this also lets you see what page is being observed,maybe ? you don't want that one..just X out and do again til you get the page you want. i do this all the time,saves paper and i don't mind turning the page when doing the pattern. hope i am explaining this alright. experiment with it . it took me a while to get it right. i still mess up once in a while. my daughter still can't do this and she is suppose to be the more expert one. i am still afraid of hitting some buttons and buying Russia or China. or worse ? freezing the screen and can't get out of it. now i need to learn how to send patterns and pictures.time will tell if an old dog can really learn a new trick.


----------



## Rachael88 (Oct 28, 2013)

They are gorgeous and so is the yarn that you have used. Thank you so much for posting the pattern. I will definately be making some of those.


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for this pattern. I've learned so much from working on it - I've perfected the YO, I think. Fingerless mitts are my favorite to wear, so these are perfect!


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

Does anyone have a pattern for a mans hand warders. My son in law would love a pair, but he is a big guy. Thanks


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

Sorry, hand WARMERS, my mistake.


----------



## PMD (May 12, 2013)

Just beautiful! Thanks for the pattern for instruction and the picture for inspiration!


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

These are lovely and I am in the process of making them for my son's fiance. I just have a question about adding partial thumbs. Do you have any suggestion how to go about this or is it even possible?


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern, made them and matching boot cuffs for my future DIL


----------



## Chimo (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks a bunch for the pattern. I'll try them.


----------



## Chimo (Dec 24, 2013)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chimo (Dec 24, 2013)

Oops. Sorry to repeat myself.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

I can see why she likes them, I do too!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you, Sandy Hill, for this important and helpful information.... jane


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I've just finished making these for my daughter. She loves fingerless hand warmers and has a few pairs already. Here is the pattern for those who are interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## tayyaba (Jan 18, 2014)

can you free send the 1997september adition


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

knitter1952 said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern! Bookmarked. Will definitely make this as Christmas gifts.


Ditto knitter1952 have a great day!


----------

